# Maven add resource



## PollerJava (20. Jan 2014)

Hi,

hätte eine Frage zu Maven.
Ich hab mir ein simple maven Projekt erstellt, dann mit eclipse:eclipse ein Maven- Projekt daraus gemacht und dann ins Eclipse importiert.

So weit so gut. Danach wollte ich einfach das pom.xml erweitern, damit ich nicht nur wie jetzt:

src/main/java und
src/test/java

im classpath (und auch in Eclipse angezeigt) habe, sondern auch "src/main/generated", wie unten im POM definiert.
Ich war der meinung, wenn ich das unten (configuration/sources/source) hinzufüge und dann mvn generate-sources und dann mvn eclipse:clean und mvn eclipse:eclipse ausführe, dass dann der Ordner im Filesystem und auch in Eclipse nach einem Refresh erscheint - aber das ist nicht der Fall - weder im Filesystem noch in Eclipse.

Was muss ich da noch machen, damit "src/main/generated" in Eclipse erscheint.
Danke für Hinweise.
lg
PollerJava


[XML]
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
  xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
  <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>

  <groupId>at.company.app</groupId>
  <artifactId>my-project</artifactId>
  <packaging>jar</packaging>
  <name>my-project</name>
  <url>http://maven.apache.org</url>

  <parent>
	<groupId>at.company.app</groupId>
	<artifactId>my-master</artifactId>
	<version>1.0-SNAPSHOT</version>
	<relativePath>../my-master/pom.xml</relativePath>
  </parent>

  <properties>
    <project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
  </properties>

  <dependencies>
    <dependency>
      <groupId>junit</groupId>
      <artifactId>junit</artifactId>
      <version>3.8.1</version>
      <scope>test</scope>
    </dependency>
  </dependencies>

  <build>
    <plugins>
      	<plugin>
		    <groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
		    <artifactId>build-helper-maven-plugin</artifactId>
		    <executions>
		        <execution>
		            <phase>generate-sources</phase>
		            <goals><goal>add-source</goal></goals>
		            <configuration>
		                <sources>
		                    <source>src/main/generated</source>
		                </sources>
		            </configuration>
		        </execution>
		    </executions>
	 	</plugin>
    </plugins>
  </build>

</project>
[/XML]


----------

